# WHAAATT THEEE ....???



## kikoman (Feb 12, 2002)

Check this out for all you Americans. North American A3 for sale (German Spec). Too bad I can't get it though!!!







Try this link to check it out, or I stumbled across it on audiworld.com classifieds. 
http://www.motorsportsgarage.com/audi/


[Modified by kikoman, 9:55 AM 3-14-2003]


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: WHAAATT THEEE ....??? (kikoman)*

nice car.


----------



## GLXSPEED (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: WHAAATT THEEE ....??? (schnellVR6)*

yah I was just down in Mexico and there was a silver one with some sweet rims and I just sat there and drooled and wished they made them for the US. this is definately a sweet find though if you got a extra 28 grand laying around.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: WHAAATT THEEE ....??? (GLXSPEED)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just sat there and drooled and wished they made them for the US. [HR][/HR]​I know the A3 is a nice car. However, it uses the same chassis as our GTI and the body is not as attractive.
What about the A3 makes you "drool" compared to our more sport oriented GTI?


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: WHAAATT THEEE ....??? (NC-GTI)*









Just the smooth subtle lines of that car....


----------



## STL Silver Bullit (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: WHAAATT THEEE ....??? (schnellVR6)*

That thing is way expensive. Is it quattro, because I don't remember seeing that in the ad. There are certainly other Audis I would rather spend 28K on than that one.


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: WHAAATT THEEE ....??? (STL Silver Bullit)*

28K? not today http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: WHAAATT THEEE ....??? (kikoman)*

sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

